
Hacking Videos - kirubakaran
http://www.catonmat.net/blog/shmoocon-hacking-videos/
======
pkrumins
Thanks for submitting! I'd like to clarify the title of the submission and say
that these videos are from Shmoocon hacker convention 2006, 2007 and 2008.

I'd also like to add a link to Defcon 15 Hacker Conference (held in previous
year 2007):

[http://www.catonmat.net/blog/videos-from-defcon-15-hacker-
co...](http://www.catonmat.net/blog/videos-from-defcon-15-hacker-conference/)

Thanks again! :)

Peter

